# Owls



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Went on the "owl prowl" this evening at Kensington metropark with the cub scout den. Didn't get to see any, but it sure was interesting.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

I am always on the owl prowl. Nothing beats looking at those hooters


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

There is a little screech owl on my property that likes to "prowl" me when I am deer hunting. The deer grunt and a rabbit squealer really brings him in. He's also swooped my hand before when I've been descending my tree stand. The owl will make some funny calls when I start using the caller.


----------

